# Castrol Syntec 0w40 for tdi?



## quanger (Nov 24, 2008)

VW approved oil is a bit hard to come by where I live so I am wondering if the thinner Syntec 0W40 would be ok for my tdi in the cold months. I currently use 5w40 which has some VW approvals but its not listed on the 0W40 case. Any thoughts?
I change my oil every 6000miles with the syntec...I dont really want to go much higher since I hear it is not 100% full synthetic like the more expensive ELFs.


----------



## tjl (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Castrol Syntec 0w40 for tdi? (quanger)*

What model year is your TDI engine?
2003 and earlier are fairly lenient -- VW 505.00, ACEA B3 or B4, API CI-4
2004-2006 require VW 505.01 rated oil
Current models, see your owner's manual.


----------



## quanger (Nov 24, 2008)

*Re: Castrol Syntec 0w40 for tdi? (tjl)*

i have a 2001 vw golf tdi.
it is the 90hp 155tq version.


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Castrol Syntec 0w40 for tdi? (quanger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quanger* »_VW approved oil is a bit hard to come by where I live so I am wondering if the thinner Syntec 0W40 would be ok for my tdi in the cold months. I currently use 5w40 which has some VW approvals but its not listed on the 0W40 case. Any thoughts?
I change my oil every 6000miles with the syntec...I dont really want to go much higher since I hear it is not 100% full synthetic like the more expensive ELFs.

Some of the more expensive ELF (Total) oils are nut group IV either--- don't worry about it too much.
Worry about the increased wear from changing the oil too early. Yes, sounds weird, but in the TDI world changing the oil too frequently can cause more wear.
So, the 10,000 mile oil change is fine. Another good oil is Petrol Canada Duron synthetic 5w40--- perfectly fine for TDIs up to 2003


----------

